# Is Sonny/parts still in business ???



## fone32 (Jun 1, 2008)

Is Sonny/parts still in business ???

I sent him a email with parts and info I 
need but NO response.

Not use to a company not emailing me back when i would like to purchase
a product.


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

Yes, Sonny's is still in business. I was there back in late May during the tractor and gas engine show in Portland, IN. Robert is trying to do everything himself while Todd is busy a lot of the time trying to take care of a child with medical ssues. Response time is therefore very slow, but it will usually happen sooner or later.

Doug


----------

